# Advice needed urgently!!



## Leanne2600 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello!

I am looking to move at the end of April, but have just had a shock from the letting agency.

They have told me that the day i move in i must pay 100 euro to the electricity board and 300 euro to the water board....is this right?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Leanne2600 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am looking to move at the end of April, but have just had a shock from the letting agency.
> 
> ...


This is normal

It is a deposit which renters have to pay in case they do a runner leaving unpaid bills which unfortunatelyy is all too common.


----------



## Leanne2600 (Feb 29, 2012)

is this the case with all rented apartments? I have spoken to so many letting agencies and only one has mentioned it! 

thanks for the reply


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> This is normal
> 
> It is a deposit which renters have to pay in case they do a runner leaving unpaid bills which unfortunatelyy is all too common.


Actually looking at your post again the 300 to the water board looks excessive to me.
The electricity board do require a deposit but I would recommend that you go to the water board yourself to make sure that is correct.


----------



## Leanne2600 (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought that seemed a lot! I can understand a small deposit but 300 euros extra means staying in england for an extra month


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Leanne2600 said:


> I thought that seemed a lot! I can understand a small deposit but 300 euros extra means staying in england for an extra month


Where is the property?
As I said the 300 euros for water dosnt seem right to me at all. It might depend on who the supplier but when I think about it I can't remember anyone having to pay a deposit for water, only electricity.


----------



## Leanne2600 (Feb 29, 2012)

In universal area, through a website - simplycyprus

Do you know of any letting agencies that you would recommend? I will be moving on 30th April and keen to secure an apartment before I arrive. Only looking for a one bedroom as it will just be me moving.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Leanne2600 said:


> In universal area, through a website - simplycyprus
> 
> Do you know of any letting agencies that you would recommend? I will be moving on 30th April and keen to secure an apartment before I arrive. Only looking for a one bedroom as it will just be me moving.


Hmmm, I am saying nothing
Let me talk to a few people I know to see if this sounds right.
You have plenty of time to secure something so don't rush into anything.


----------



## Leanne2600 (Feb 29, 2012)

thank you so much, I really appreciate your help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Leanne2600 said:


> thank you so much, I really appreciate your help


No problem.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Do you need to be in Paphos or are you just coming to live in the island.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Regarding the deposits, we moved over in January'12 and only had to pay 100 euros to the electric company but nothing to the water company. Have not heard of anyone having to pay a deposit for the water.


----------



## Leanne2600 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I didnt think that was quite right. Maybe I found a dodgy agent!

Will be working in the harbour in Paphos so looking for somewhere within walking distance.


----------

